# Arab League to appeal for Gaza 'no-fly zone'



## Kalatzi (11 Apr 2011)

link is here
http://www.france24.com/en/20110410-arab-league-amr-mussa-appeal-no-fly-zone-gaza-israel-air-strikes-libya-un-palestine

I confess to being somwhar conflicated about this, and will try to b\objectively lay out the pros and cons of this as I see them . 

Pro - Great idea as long as it is 100% flown by a/c  of league memeber nations. Make up for their no show status over libya. 

Con - Inncocent civilians in Gaza could be in signigant danger due to the possibility of large numbers of "alumimum Showers" and parts from crashiing Arab League Aircraft. 

Pro - Benefits to Western Econmies from sales of new combat A/C to Arab League  replace those lost over Gaza

Pro - Non Participation in this Fiaso in the making help Western Leaders look, like statesmen  :

Pro - IDF pilots hone their combat skills in a target rich environment, at least for a while. 

A New marching sone for the Arab League comes to mind. 

"So Raise the flag,
but not too high
The Arab League comes running by
The pitter patter of little feet
The Arab league in full retreat"

Its truly unfortunate that both the Gazans and Israeli's have to suffer this


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2011)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Make up for their no show status over libya.



Quatar and the UAE have contributed combat aircraft to OOD and OUP. Both Countries are members of the Arab league.


----------



## Kalatzi (11 Apr 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quatar and the UAE have contributed combat aircraft to OOD and OUP. Both Countries are members of the Arab league.



Thank you for the correction. 

I just thought it showed a lot of Degaulle  to egg the west into the initial ops, and then by and lrage do a duck-and-cover

Please note the song refers to the Arab League, and not the Arab peoples for whom  I have a very high regard.


----------



## 57Chevy (11 Apr 2011)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Thank you for the correction.
> 
> I just thought it showed a lot of Degaulle  to egg the west into the initial ops, and then by and lrage do a duck-and-cover
> 
> Please note the song refers to the Arab League, and not the Arab peoples for whom  I have a very high regard.



You thank for correction and then return with an even more uninformed notion.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Apr 2011)

The IDF already enforces a no fly zone over Gaza, so this is a bit redundant  >


----------



## larry Strong (11 Apr 2011)

Would it include a "no fly" on missile's, mortars, and whatever else Hamas decides to fling over the border.........


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Apr 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Would it include a "no fly" on missile's, mortars, and whatever else Hamas decides to fling over the border.........




Nope, just Israeli aircraft - we all know, that Hamas doesn't do any wrong.


----------



## VIChris (11 Apr 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Would it include a "no fly" on missile's, mortars, and whatever else Hamas decides to fling over the border.........



That was my first thought too. 

Pot, meet kettle, you have much to talk about.


----------

